# DWA spiders?



## lividum

Right enough about the DWA snakes lol 
I was wondering if anyone here keeps any DWA spiders that could possibly help me with information on husbandary/details of keeping venomous spiders such as latrodectus, phoneutria, loxoscelus species. 
Things like whats "best" to start of with? (as i know pheunotria are faster than most) type of enclosers suitable (thought i know obviously escape proof) ANYTHING is very much welcome and appreciated......

I am asking as maybe in a couple of years or more id like to obtain a DWA for these species and hav been reading as much information as i can accross the net over and over,but id like to hear from people who actually keep/kept these and can give useful information they themselves have gained and can share.

J


----------



## Mez

one thing to bare in mind not sure if you are aware but you said you plan on getting dwa for this species, you just get 1 DWA liscence which covers everything from cobras to dingos i believe..


----------



## SuperTed

aslong as you state what your going to be keeping it dosnt matter (i think)


----------



## lividum

yea thats what iv read (hope its correct) you state whats being kept and amment it if more is added and so forth.....


----------



## Incubuss

I kept a fat yellow tail scorp for a while and it was mental. My security was like fort knox, I had her in a double glased tank with 2 locks and I had the keys on me at all time. It was also kept in my invert room which has locks. I am comfortable around any scorp T and true spider, but a Sydney funnel web . . . NO WAY!


----------



## jamie_coxon

sydney funnel webs are evil, watched it in tv carnt kill a cat but takes out a human no problems


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

.....the male black widow cant kill...so is that on the dwa


----------



## jamie_coxon

now this is sumthing that confueses me. what is a male black widow? it carnt be possible tobe a male widow can it?


----------



## lividum

i think any spider out of the genus atrax would be at the end of my list to be honest...their like chuck norris=no fear


----------



## lividum

dont know if u know but,one interesting fact about sydney funnel webs (talking about killing cats etc) is that there venom is most affective against mammels (primates mainly) BUT there are no native primates to australia, they are all marsupials...weird?
bit random but hay....


----------



## jamie_coxon

i was watching something about the sydney funnel web, saying that it is belived that they have evolved to kill humans


----------



## lividum

indeed,kinda freaky i think,considerin most of australia, before we colonised it, was only inhabited by the aboriginals scattered about


----------



## Mez

........that used to hunt them for food:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DaveM

jamie_coxon said:


> sydney funnel webs are evil, watched it in tv carnt kill a cat but takes out a human no problems



yeah, I think their venom is selective, to us, lol


----------



## Lucifus

Male black widows are not poisenous but are probally still on the DWA. In all honesty i wouldent keep anything thats....small and fast enough to avoid searching eyes and would end up crawling on you in your sleep. *shudders*

​


----------



## Milzeh

Lucifus said:


> Male black widows are not poisenous but are probally still on the DWA. In all honesty i wouldent keep anything thats....small and fast enough to avoid searching eyes and would end up crawling on you in your sleep. *shudders*
> 
> ​


T's are not poisonous they are venomous. Why would you want a DWA T anyway, unless you're a complete nut job???


----------



## Mitch636

Milzeh said:


> T's are not poisonous they are venomous. Why would you want a DWA T anyway, unless you're a complete nut job???


This thread is 7 years old...

And what's the difference between keeping a king cobra and a black widow?


----------



## MontyPython

Also "T" refers to tarantulas 
black widows are not tarantulas


----------



## Mr Mustachio

I'll just leave this here....Grooming Tips for a Funnel-web Spider - YouTube

For those that CBA, this guy is grooming a funnel web with a paint brush :gasp:


----------



## boxofsorrows

lividum said:


> dont know if u know but,one interesting fact about sydney funnel webs (talking about killing cats etc) is that there venom is most affective against mammels (primates mainly) BUT there are no native primates to australia, they are all marsupials...weird?
> bit random but hay....


I know it's a very old thread, but it came up in a search. Just wanted to put my tuppence worth into this old factoid. It's not correct in the full sense, given how long spiders have been around, there are mammals in Australia's fossil records and still in existence, various bats and rodents which are all placental. Monotremes, marsupials and placentals all occurred at various times. Marsupials remain (platypus and achidna) as do Monotremes (marsupials).
monotremes, marsupials and placentals
monotremes, marsupials and placentals
monotremes, marsupials and placentals


----------



## Matt_Baitson

Got about a million redbacks in the garden you can come and collect mate.


----------

